# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.00 - Welcome new Yoda method of MTK unlocking

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.00 
and Smart-Clip2 Firmware v1.02 are out**!*  We are excited to announce the GREATEST BREAKTHROUGH of this century -  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.00* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Explore the most powerful solution in galactic history - 
new *YODA method of unlocking* for MTK Android smartphones! 
This universal solution opens a new page in servicing cell phones based on MT65XX chips!   *MTK platform update:*  1. Released totally new to the market,  *YODA method of unlock / Get unlock codes** for MTK Android smartphones (via ADB mode). *Exceptional Yoda method of unlocking works with:*
♦ almost all Android smartphones of different brands based on  *MT6516 / MT6572 / MT6573 / MT6575 / MT6577 / MT6582 / MT6589 / MT6592* chips
♦ smartphones that can’t be unlocked neither with generic unlocking method, 
nor with unlocking by IMEI
♦ smartphones with blocked counter of code entries attempts / disabled unlock codes entry fields
♦ smartphones that get locked again (relocked) after master reset operation has been completed
♦ MTK smartphones, solving lots of unlock issues
Simplified unlock procedure allows to avoid issues with phone connection 
and searching / installing drivers for every particular new brand. 
* Read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on how to use Yoda’s service method  2. Added *Yoda Direct unlock* and *Get unlock codes* features (via ADB mode) 
for the following models:  *Motorola smartphones* (World’s first!):
  Code:
 ♦ XT303 Motosmart M
♦ XT305 Motosmart Me
♦ XT389 Motoluxe
♦ XT390 Motosmart
♦ XT914 RAZR D1
♦ XT915 RAZR D1
♦ XT916 RAZR D1
♦ XT918 RAZR D1
♦ XT919 RAZR D3
♦ XT920 RAZR D3  *Alcatel smartphones* (some of these models added World’s first):
  Code:
 ♦ OT-4005D T'POP, OT-4007 Pixi, OT-4007D Pixi, OT-4011 Glory 2S Pro, OT-4016, OT-4016D
♦ OT-4030 S'POP, OT-4030D S'POP, OT-4030E S'POP, OT-4030Y S'POP, OT-4110E
♦ OT-5020 M`POP, OT-5020D M`POP, OT-5020E M`POP, OT-5020N, OT-5020T, OT-5020W M`POP
♦ OT-5021E Soleil, OT-5035 X'Pop, OT-5035D X'Pop, ♦ OT-5035E X'Pop, OT-5037, OT-5037E
♦ OT-5120
♦ OT-6010 Star, OT-6010D Star, OT-6032, OT-6033 Idol Ultra, OT-6033M Idol Ultra, OT-6033Q Idol Ultra
♦ OT-6110
♦ OT-7024, OT-7024N, OT-7024W, OT-7025, OT-7025D
♦ OT-7040, OT-7040D, OT-7040E, OT-7041, OT-7041D, OT-7047, OT-7047D, ♦ OT-7047E
♦ OT-8020D, OT-970, OT-970H
♦ OT-AURUS, OT-M960, OT-MOV2, OT-V861, RPSPG3201, Vodafone 861, Vodafone Smart 3, Vodafone Smart 4, Move 2, MTC 960, MTC 970, OT-3201
♦ ...other Alcatel smartphones on MT65XX chips  *Huawei smartphones:*
  Code:
 ♦ G500 Pro, G610, MS3A MEFAFON LOGIN2, U8836D, Y220, Y320, Y511, Y600 
♦ ...other Huawei smartphones on MT65XX chips  *ZTE smartphones:*
  Code:
 ♦ 861, 875 (Smart mini), 975, Blade C2, Blade G Pro, Blade Q, Blade Q Maxi , Blade Q Mini, Blade Super, Grand X, Grand X Pro, MTN Rave, V821, Mimosa Mini, Mimosa X, Momodesign MD Smart, Movistar one, Orange Reyo, T12, T760, Telstra Smart-Touch 2, Telstra Uno, Tmn Smart A18, V760, V765M LEO Q1 , V793, V795, V807 (Blade C), V809, V8110, V856 , V857, V889M, V889S, V970M, V971, W716
♦ ...other ZTE smartphones on MT65XX chips  *Lenovo*
  Code:
 ♦ A60+
♦ ...other Huawei smartphones on MT65XX chips  *OTHER MTK brands and models:*
  Code:
 ♦ 99% of Android smartphones of all brands on MT65XX chips  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Yoda method: any MTK Android smartphone unlocked will be!*

----------

